# Do Shrooms go bad?



## nckct4 (Jul 24, 2010)

I bought these shrooms.. maybe 3 months ago.
They're been staying in a sealed jar, tied in a plastic bag.
The only time I opened them was to take this pic.

Do they go bad? How can I tell? Is there a shelf life and for an 8th, how many people is that for?

Thanks so much for the info, I'm not used to the fungi..


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 24, 2010)

those don't look like they have gone bad. i think they would lose potency after that long but you have them in a dark container and it looks like it keeps the oxygen out. what temperature were they kept at for the whole month?


----------



## ford442 (Jul 24, 2010)

i have only seen a few bad shrooms online - yours look fine.. when they go bad they really look nasty - dark black ick all over is one sign..
i'll bet they are plenty strong still too.. i have had 20 year old shrooms with good results before..
looks like enough for 5 - 6 doses.. have fun!!


----------



## nckct4 (Jul 24, 2010)

I live in Jersey so it has gotten really damn hot over here, over 100deg these past few weeks..
but they were in the main air conditioned room, and always in the jar.
I don't think it was in direct sun either, at all.

just so curious about these.. thanks for the info!


----------



## nckct4 (Jul 24, 2010)

oohh, I like the sound of that answer lol!
that many people?
they seem pretty ok, no mold or pungent smell.

is it true, be outdoors when you take them?
I've never used them before, and would HATE to have a bad trip


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 24, 2010)

experiment indoors with a sitter then do it with your friends out doors.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 24, 2010)

those look yummy buddy.. 

I was just staring at my bag of shrooms that I just got last night.. at the club. 

I was laughing so fucking hard last night.. that when I woke up this morning.. my sides are all cramped up and hurting.. from laughing so hard and for so long. I tried playing pool, with some old friends.. but it didn't go too well for me. I just couldn't quit laughing.. my mind kept replaying some funny shit I had seen earlier that day.. and I just couldn't quite laughing.. 

ugghh.. even my face hurts.. from smiling and laughing all night.. man oh man.. I haven't had a good trip like that in a long ass time. Few years since
I've tripped on shrooms... what a night.

But to get to your questions, I think you'll be fine bro. Just eat them either way.. and see what happens. 

good luck and if they're still good.. (should be)..have a good trip!

peace.


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 24, 2010)

I heard after a few days if they putrify they end up causing a WAAAACKKK trip


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Jul 24, 2010)

7thtoker said:


> I heard after a few days if they putrify they end up causing a WAAAACKKK trip



No offense but do you have a credible source for that? Cause most mushrooms you buy are dried out and have been around for a while. It usually takes 3-5 days to dry them properly.

Also, OP have a fun trip! Also, are you doing it first time alone or with someone? Because that can make a huge difference. A sober sitter is very important, but I find that if its just you and them and your tripping alone, it might not turn out super great. Best to have another person taking them with you AND the sitter. Just talking from personal experience though.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2010)

As long as you had em sealed in nice dark temperate evironment it should not be bad.
Being fungi, they can pull a crapload of water from the air... just leave em unsealed out on a damp night and check how soggy they get.
Once that happens its a playing field for bacteria etc. I think yours is fine, although potency would have dropped quite a bit.


----------



## DiVerse (Jul 29, 2010)

ford442 said:


> i have only seen a few bad shrooms online - yours look fine.. when they go bad they really look nasty - dark black ick all over is one sign..
> i'll bet they are plenty strong still too.. i have had 20 year old shrooms with good results before..
> looks like enough for 5 - 6 doses.. have fun!!


 5-6 doses...? are you trying to get a floating feeling or fry bro? An eight at most I'd split between two people, I personally take an eighth each time I fry. I've stored mushrooms for months at a time and they seemed to be fine, yours look fine aswell. Like ford says, when they are bad, they are BAD


----------



## KlosetKing (Jul 30, 2010)

DiVerse said:


> I personally take an eighth each time I fry.


 i was thinking the same thing. at most split 3.5g between 2 peeps. 3 if you are all pansies =P
some of my best trips were when i ate 7-8g, and worst trip ever was 13g... never do that one again....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jul 30, 2010)

As confirmed. You got some good edible mushrooms on your hands. Mushrooms shelve life is long... just keep them in a dark, cool place and your fine! Most molds build on mushrooms when there still fresh and contain water... if not dried properly they can start rotting...


----------

